# Looking for Complete SW Sump System for Fish & LR 150gal.



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

Can anyone pt. me to a good quality affordable sump system. I don't want to be told to make one  .

Thanks in advance.

Rich


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am not going to tell you to make one.

I also cannot suggest a good premade sump system for two reasons: 1) I will not pay $300 for something I can make for 1/5 of the price. And 2) because I will not pay for it, I have no experience in premade sump systems.

I can tell you what to look for: make sure it has a bubble trap and enough compartments to hold a skimmer and a return pump. Don't use the bioballs that most systems come with and throw all the filter media they give you right in the trash. How much live rock and live sand do you have?

A lot of the members here have the same idea about building their own sump. It allows you to control where the baffles go and how much room is utilized. I have seen a few of the acrylic systems and they could be built better in my opinion. I still don't understand why a majority of these manufacturers will slope the inlet chamber on these designs.

I know that I didn't answer your question, but I just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

wake49 said:


> I am not going to tell you to make one.
> 
> I also cannot suggest a good premade sump system for two reasons: 1) I will not pay $300 for something I can make for 1/5 of the price. And 2) because I will not pay for it, I have no experience in premade sump systems.
> 
> ...


 
The tank is 150gal. I suppose I will have 150lbs of live rock and I am not quite sure of the amount of sand?
I am not completely ruling out building a sump, I just get confused because there are so many many designs out there... I figured if Berlin was selling sumps, they must be building them right... but, again... not ruling out.

If you can try to empathize, forums are great places to share information and experiences. But, honestly... the more I read the more confused I get. I found what appears to be a good general article on sumps and wet/drys at http://kb.marinedepot.com/article.aspx?id=11033.

But if I ask here what I will need for a successful sw setup... I will spend 20k. I am assuming I can get away with a sump, rock, sand, protein skimmer and heater for now. (Assuming I have a good tank and proper lighting). But, then you start hearing about the multitude of other filtration UV, RO** and your head starts to spin.

If you know of a good sump design. I will make an effort to build one. I have plenty of room to hide a large sump, so long as it is no wider than 20". 

Thanks for your thoughts. Any help would be appreciated.

Rich


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Read this: Understanding Sumps 

I read it about five times before I built my first sump and I would back every word the author wrote. It is actually easy to do a DIY sump, and like I said, completely customizable. If you have any questions about that article or sumps like that in general, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

wake49 said:


> Read this: Understanding Sumps
> 
> I read it about five times before I built my first sump and I would back every word the author wrote. It is actually easy to do a DIY sump, and like I said, completely customizable. If you have any questions about that article or sumps like that in general, do not hesitate to ask.


Very good article! Thanks!


----------



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

blubblub said:


> I am NO good at DYI, but I trust eshopps brand. Its all I have ever used. If you can find something that better explans the setup, go for it and save the $. Good luck, can't wait to see pics once you get all setup!:-D


 
Finally, another not so good at DIYer's! I keep coming back to eshopps... they are just so nice looking!

Thanks.


----------



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

*Protein Skimmer Issue*

What are the chances I could configure a way to add a protein skimmer (thinking now of FOWLR) to a canister filtered system? I have exactly 3" from the back of the tank to the wall. The canisters are 2 FX5 Fluvals and the tank is a 150gal.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I posted on your other thread before I saw this. You are on the right track with your idea here of adding a sump. I understand the intimidation, so if you want a ready made system, here is an option:

http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=1810

The skimmer is a down draft style skimmer, so don't underestimate its performance ability.

On second thought, this one is better:
http://www.aquacave.com/adhi-refugium-60-br-by-aquatic-design-br-habitats-1051.html


----------



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> I posted on your other thread before I saw this. You are on the right track with your idea here of adding a sump. I understand the intimidation, so if you want a ready made system, here is an option:
> 
> http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=1810
> 
> ...


 
I definately almost pulled the trigger... no pun intended.. on that very same sump.. until I contacted Shan at Orca. He is building me a custom refugium and shipping asap sans the protein skimmer... he will ship that in about 10 days... it's all custom... includes everything... custom overflows, refugium sump, pumps, light for refugium, mud... went completely out of his way for me and the cost was very fair...

I am iso some reasonable higher end live rock and some live sand if you know of a place that is "reasonable"... I have no idea how much live sand but I thought I'd do a 50/50 blend since I will have the live rock and the refugium with algae going... funny thing is, this is the first time I haven't concerned myself with adding "fish" lol... I can't wait to see the algae bloom in several months...

I always promised my son I would add a pair of clowns... maybe they will be the first addition in 4-6 weeks...

Thanks for the help.. glad you think I'm on the right track now... just gathering all of the little things that make a "big" diff. right now...

Rich


----------

